# Nestor CONGRATULATIONS



## oldognewtrick (Oct 22, 2009)

They just found Nestors missing Nobel Prize. Congratulations we all knew that sooner or later they would see the error of their ways and recognize your achievements!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, Cracker Jacks always had better prizes than Honeycomb or Captain Crunch.

They give away some pretty good stuff.


----------

